# Contractor Wanted - Chicago, IL



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking for a contractor to service (3) accounts. Lyons, Bridgeview, Darien ... all within 15 minutes of each other. Plowing open (0 car) lots, no sidewalks, salting after each push and on dusting/freezing ice nights.

Paid Per Push & Salt Application
Must be completed by 8/9am
On Call during a Daytime Storm
Must be Insured
Contract to be Signed

PM or Call the Office for more Information 847-451-0129


----------

